# Top 10 Debut Albums - To Date



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This list is by sales only. Not a vote

01. 1987 - Guns N' Roses - Appetite For Destruction - 18 million
02. 1976 - Boston - Boston - 17 million
03. 1995 - Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill - 16 million
04. 1994 - Hootie And the Blowfish - Cracked Rear View - 16 million
05. 1997 - Backstreet Boys - Backstreet Boys - 14 million
06. 1999 - Britney Spears - Baby One More Time - 14 million
07. 1991 - Pearl Jam - Ten - 13 million
08. 1985 - Whitney Houston - Whitney Houston - 13 million
09. 1996 - Matchbox 20 - Yourself or Someone like you - 12 million
10. 1995 - Jewel - Pieces Of You - 12 million


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Backstreet Boys? Really? sigiifa


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can understand Backstreet boys. Matchbox 20 is a surprise for me


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Also interesting to note that Boston is the only band on there pre compact disc era


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can understand Backstreet boys. Matchbox 20 is a surprise for me


I agree that Matchbox is a bit of a surprise to me but so are the BSB. That Boston album was solid and the Band had a huge following.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jagged Little Pill was a great album, but technically speaking, it wasn't her first. She released two albums of dance tunes earlier in her career.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alanis_Morissette


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Jagged Little Pill was a great album, but technically speaking, it wasn't her first. She released two albums of dance tunes earlier in her career.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alanis_Morissette


You mean like Too Hot?


[video=youtube;ar7afdfBHj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7afdfBHj4[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

For better or for worse I'm either too old or too young to know most of these



GuitarsCanada said:


> This list is by sales only. Not a vote
> 
> 01. 1987 - Guns N' Roses - Appetite For Destruction - 18 million
> 02. 1976 - Boston - Boston - 17 million
> ...


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting how they're all pre-social media, too. Those sales figures are several times more than any recent album sales, even though we now have more people.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shark said:


> Interesting how they're all pre-social media, too. Those sales figures are several times more than any recent album sales, even though we now have more people.


Yep, nothing breaking into the top 10 in over 13 years


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Shark said:


> Interesting how they're all pre-social media, too. Those sales figures are several times more than any recent album sales, even though we now have more people.


I'm only 40 but here comes my grumpy old man routine. Most kids these days will never do any of the following:

1) Play outside vs. video games
2) Ask a girl out on a date face-to-face vs. texting
3) Buy an entire album vs. downloading a couple of songs


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> You mean like Too Hot?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ar7afdfBHj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7afdfBHj4[/video]


I knew a guy who claimed to have bought that album "ironically". That argument was nullified when we noticed that he had recordings by every "cute girl singer of the month", including Alanis' other one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds every bit as bad now as it did then.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> I'm only 40 but here comes my grumpy old man routine. Most kids these days will never do any of the following:
> 
> 1) Play outside vs. video games
> 2) Ask a girl out on a date face-to-face vs. texting
> 3) Buy an entire album vs. downloading a couple of songs


Ya know, I was reading _The Cat In The Hat_ to a kid the other day and something struck me as interesting as I read the opening lines:

_The sun did not shine. 
It was too wet to play. 
So we sat in the house
All that cold, cold, wet day. 
I sat there with Sally. 
We sat there, we two. 
And I said, “How I wish
We had something to do!” 
Too wet to go out 
And too cold to play ball. 
So we sat in the house. 
We did nothing at all._

Being inside was boring, because all their games took place outdoors.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I loved that Boston record at the time. Massive guitar tone for the times, rocking songwriting, tight musicianship, and a well recorded record all round. Some surprises on the list, not least of all the one that I like since I never like stuff on these sorts of lists.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

